# AC not running off generator but will run off elec



## teachingtrudy (Apr 22, 2003)

We recently purchased an 83 Xplorer with an Onan generator. The Airconditioner works off of electricity but will not work off of the generator. Any advice or ideas of where to start? The generator does provide lights, etc.


----------



## Gary B (Apr 22, 2003)

AC not running off generator but will run off elec

Hi, are you sure you are getting 110 VAC when running the generator? Alot of the older RV's of that era you have to plug the shore power cord into a electrical plug located in the rv. Did you try a microwave or toaster? Hope this helps.


----------



## ARCHER (Apr 27, 2003)

AC not running off generator but will run off elec

He, I made the mistake of starting my generator on day in Florida just to run it a little and sat there kind of dumb founded when i had no power (only the 12 volt lights) when I finally realized I had made the untimate dumb move   :dead: .  When I unplugged the shorepower, I forgot to plug it into the unit where the cord is stored (1989 Winn Chieftain).  Well, it worked..... :approve: 
Lights inside normally work on 12 volts power, except any attached to outlets.
Hope this helps some.   :laugh:


----------

